# Tatjana Gsell bei Live-strip



## moadib (30 Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen. Hat mal jemand ein paar Fotos von den Serien auf Live strip parat?
In einigen anderen Foren wurden sie schon geposted, bin aber nunmal hier angemeldet.

Gerne auch an meine E-Mail-Adresse falls es hier nicht geposted werden darf.:thumbup:


----------



## Katzun (30 Juli 2010)

dürfen nicht hier gepostet werden da sie unter copy stehen


----------



## dreaven3 (30 Juli 2010)

http://www.celebboard.net/umfragen-allgemein/164740-wie-findet-ihr-die-neue-tatjana-gsell.html

Diese Umfrage ist ganz passend.

Man sollte die Bilder kaufen, da man nun endlich Tatjana Gsell unterstützen kann.


----------



## starmaker (30 Juli 2010)

wer will die denn unterstützen ????


----------



## dreaven3 (31 Juli 2010)

Der Freundeskreis Djamila Rowe und alle die sich solidarisch mit Tatjana Gsell zeigen.


----------

